# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Boundary clearances to structure or OMP?

## fatenhappy

Hi guys .... used to be a QMBSA registered builder doing mainly renos, alterations and extensions in Qld. Long story cut short, got out of it 15/16 years ago and reverted back to my previous trade _(too damned cut throat - even back then)_. 
Right now I'm based in Dubai and drawing the plans for the next house for when we return home to Oz in May which will be on Bribie Island. 
I am pretty sure up there (Qld) it used to be that if a structure was no more than 2400mm (walls) in height you had to have a clearance to the boundary of 1500mm. 
Since its been so long I cannot for the life of me remember whether that was to the OMP (outter most point) which would normally be the outside of the guttering or whether thats to the main structure (normally the walls) themselves. 
I just went delving through the books I have here for my old TRADAC manuals and the like but for what ever reason I can't find them anywhere .... guess they must still be back in Oz with the other bits ....  :Annoyed:  
Can anyone give me a definitive answer so I can get on with doing these plans .....  :Rolleyes:   
I have thrown this to MBRC (Moreton Bay Regional Council) who are responsible for the area but might as well stand out side in a howling gale having a pee and try not to get wett ... no answer ... total silence! ...  :Mad:   _And yes thanks, I do know about the amalgations of authorities back in 2003 so this publication has since been superceded, but at least I would imagine it would give me good direction ... I am also aware that each local authority is the final decision maker, but most follow the states authority in any case_ 
Thanks in advance !

----------


## ringtail

G'day mate - google Qld Development Code. It gives siting info for normal and small lots. Generally you have to show measurements for OMP but the rain water fittings* dont* count

----------

